# Building a Shanty



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I found some simple instructions online for an ice shanty made with plywood and a tarp. I’ve made some changes and it will fold in on itself. I’m wondering how long I would need to make it to allow 2 people somewhat comfortably. Being that I’m limited to 4 feet wide I was thinking 5 1/2 feet long and 5 1/2 feet high at the peak. Any thoughts on this or how the hole lay out should be inside to maximize the space? I’ve only ever fished sitting on a bucket out in the open.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Growing up fished in that style shanty for years, think pops made it.
Wish I still had to show pictures of
( Plywood bottom, 1x4" runners below that to raise it up off maybe 3")


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

4x8 2 guy's fish 1 hole a piece you fish toward the tarp works great we have built them in the past ..being 5 1/2 long limits some elbow room ..they do make great warm comfy shanties because your up off the ice .. with a 2x2 runner system and a metal strap tacked on the bottom they pull ok on open ice but if your pulling in snow you have to go with a narrow runner system and higher runners or your plowing snow if your pulling them by hand ....also if you lift the shanty you have to think about adding something around the bottom of the holes to block the wind ..they are very heavy though depending on what you use as material to build them ..


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I’ll have to decide between the extra space and the added weight of making it longer. 
I have a mini van to transport it so 8 feet might be a bit long. 

I was thinking of a 2x4 frame for the base with one end being a 2x6 so when the hinged walls fold in they are laying more flat on top of one another The floor will be divided into thirds with the middle open to drill holes in the ice. Then use pvc pipes between them when upright. One on each side midway up and one across the top in the center for some rigidity. The side walls and roof will be tarp. I’ve got an old pair of skis to use as runners and I was thinking I would put some flexible rubber on the bottom of the floor supports to keep the wind out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I’ll have to decide between the extra space and the added weight of making it longer.
> I have a mini van to transport it so 8 feet might be a bit long.
> 
> I was thinking of a 2x4 frame for the base with one end being a 2x6 so when the hinged walls fold in they are laying more flat on top of one another The floor will be divided into thirds with the middle open to drill holes in the ice. Then use pvc pipes between them when upright. One on each side midway up and one across the top in the center for some rigidity. The side walls and roof will be tarp. I’ve got an old pair of skis to use as runners and I was thinking I would put some flexible rubber on the bottom of the floor supports to keep the wind out.


How about a drawing?


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

My buddy and I have fished out
of one for 25 years. We put two holes on each side so one guy is in the back one in front but facing each other and with enough room to put a five gallon bucket with rods and equipment between you and the other guys holes. Take a look at the Shappel DX 4000 floor plan you'll see what I mean. We wrestled with putting removable ski on and off, it's a pain. Build a Smitty sled to carry it out then you can put it right on the ice, no draft. We built our floor out of one by stock and plywood.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> How about a drawing?


I’ll sketch it out and post tomorrow.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I saw a home made plywood/tarp shanty on a local lake about a week+ ago during those single digit days. Got to talking to the guys inside. What sticks out is they telling me it was 70 deg inside and they were fishing in t-shirts. Wish I had the craftsman skill.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I came across a shanty years ago that was built out of clear plastic double layered plexiglass type material. It trapped the sunlight heat inside like nothing i have ever seen before. When i opened tne door i was greeted by a wave of heat like a blast furnace. The darn thing had melted the ice underneath and sunk in over an inch deep. I stored that away in my memory banks for if/when i ever build a permanant shanty.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would copy the dimensions of the Shappel DX 4000. Mine is huge and plenty of room for two people.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

You used to be able to special order 5x8 plywood at some of the larger lumber yards.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

[




  








Inside my homemade shanty.




__
joerugz


__
Mar 8, 2011


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine has a plywood front with three sides tarp. It folds on itself and my gear bungees to the top. I have it on skis for easy pulling. It sets up in 90 seconds by sliding in two length top supports. I too like ti be off the ice while fishing. It cost me 120 to make.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tinknocker1 said:


> 4x8 2 guy's fish 1 hole a piece you fish toward the tarp works great we have built them in the past ..being 5 1/2 long limits some elbow room ..they do make great warm comfy shanties because your up off the ice .. with a 2x2 runner system and a metal strap tacked on the bottom they pull ok on open ice but if your pulling in snow you have to go with a narrow runner system and higher runners or your plowing snow if your pulling them by hand ....also if you lift the shanty you have to think about adding something around the bottom of the holes to block the wind ..they are very heavy though depending on what you use as material to build them ..


The runners on the sides block the wind in that direction. A piece of wood "hinged"(to keep from plowing) towards the back on the front and back blocks the wind from that direction. Fabric/or stiff canvass circles down to the ice can be stapled around the holes to the plywood floor which works much better.


----------

